# My wifes Birthday Cake



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

27th December she was....  

Perhaps you had a motorhome cake, I have seen a few and would love to see more.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant

Although you both are not looking that good

Aldra


----------

